# Wolf girl - Flow



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi everyone this is my first real post on here and from what I see so far this looks like a great forum to be on, I look forward to being inspired and hopefully to inspire.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! We are easy going around here and are always happy to inspire or be inspired. :biggrin:

Beautiful work! What medium?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Digital photoshop, no refinance.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@meli we have a Chat thread that runs through the month if u just want to jump on here each day and chime in about your day, or post a work in progress. 

It's called Chat-Feb 2016, then of course next month it will be March and so on. :glasses:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Meli. Welcome to the forum. 

I for one on love this group. I'm on other artist forums but none are as friendly as this one. Hope you enjoy it here.

I LOVE your drawing. You will definitely be an asset to our little community.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Terry I'm enjoying it a lot on here so far I joined another forum recently and posted the wolf girl and the 1st reply I got on there was * I dont believe you are who you say you are* and it was from 1 of the moderators!!!!!!
so I didn't post any other art, it's friendly on here


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks good  How long have you been drawing the human figure?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi and welcome  really interesting painterly look - im always interested in seeing progress pictures if you made them it would be nice of you to post them


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

PMMurphy said:


> Looks good - How long have you been drawing the human figure?


thanks, since before I could walk I think 



abt2k15 said:


> im always interested in seeing progress pictures


I normally make speed art video's for my youtube channel but as this started out as a silly sketch & progressed from there I didn't think to even take a pic, i did find these 2 pics of it from before she was finished though :wink:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Very lovely! I really like how the woman turned out.Two small things I want to point out, however; There is a very big difference in the level of detail on the woman and the wolf. This might be intentional, but personally I find it a little bit distracting; she really catches the eye, and her amount of detail is also seen again in the grass, and then there's the wolf and it's somewhat blotchy. I think giving everything in the foreground similar amounts of detail could improve things.
The other thing would be the grass and the background, which I think could maybe do with a little less saturation.
Hope this does not sound too nitpicky, because I do love the overall piece and I think you did very well on the anatomy of both the woman and the wolf.


----------

